# O Grill gas bbq



## clayton9 (Aug 16, 2006)

Hi

Im Looking To Buy The O Grill Gas BBQ...

Do Any Other Members Have One Of These and Could I Use It On My Gaslo System I Have A BBQ Point On My Motorhome

Many Thanks


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Post a link so we can have a look at it please.

You'll get more help then anyway!  

Dave


----------



## clayton9 (Aug 16, 2006)

Hi Sorry About That Here It Is http://www.bbqworld.co.uk/bbqworld/kingsford-o-barbeques.asp?gclid=CIOqydy8npsCFd0B4wodJAjmpwi


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Fixed the URL for you Clayton. 

You could have done it yourself by pressing the







button . . . did you not realise?  :wink:

As for the barbecue it looks horrendously expensive to me.

Have a look at >> Son of Hibachi <<. It's a lot less money and looks to me as if it works on the same idea, but uses charcoal - so a bit more versatile maybe.

The video on the website (above) gives you more idea.

Hope this helps

Dave


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

I bought a cheapo gas BBQ from B&Q last year, coupled it up to my external BBQ point (with a longer hose than it came with of course) and it works perfectly.

I would imagine that any gas barbecue would be OK as they "normally" operate off the same LPG and same regulators that are fitted to MH's dont they ???

I could of course be wrong, it would not be the first time and I doubt if it will be the last !!!


----------



## AberdeenAngus (Jul 26, 2008)

Don't listen to them Clayton.

Bunch of Bah....Humbugs...!

Looks like stonker to me !

Go for it.


----------



## clayton9 (Aug 16, 2006)

Thanks Aberdeanangus..

Realy Like The Look Of It... It States That It comes With A Calor Regulater Only... Could I Stll Use It Throug My Gaslow System Anyone Know Please...

Many Thanks


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Looks to be about £100 over priced to me.

The free one I picked up at Le-Mans when everyone vacated and before the pikeys moved in is as new and cooks food. What more do you need it to do?

At that price your going to have to chain it to the van while it's cooling down.

Ray.


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi I had a look at the link, and for a start I thought it looked quite impressive but then on re looking I didn't think it looked that big and that you probably wouldn't get that much on it........looking at it the second time I thought to myself that you would probably be as well with a George Forman grill.


----------



## brianamelia (Mar 17, 2008)

Its a great BBQ it folds up really neat and tidy and can be ready for use in no time. You can also use it off your BBQ point though you will have to add a regulator.You can also buy an adaptor to use gas canisters with it 
Bri


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

brianamelia said:


> Its a great BBQ it folds up really neat and tidy and can be ready for use in no time. You can also use it off your BBQ point though you will have to add a regulator.You can also buy an adaptor to use gas canisters with it
> Bri


 Can you get quite a bit on it ? just wondered if the piccies are deceptive ?


----------



## brianamelia (Mar 17, 2008)

Definatley its really big
Bri


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

brianamelia said:


> Definatley its really big
> Bri


 Thanks would you say you could get a couple of steaks and some other items on it ? I have been tempted to buy a cadac but still haven't decided on the outdoor bit, got the inside sorted with a remoska :wink:


----------



## brianamelia (Mar 17, 2008)

No problem we are a family of four and its more than adequate .Its official size is 1450cm sq


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

One hundred and thirty four quid!!!

They are having a laugh at your expense. But I will I am sure work fine from your BBQ point.

Looks to be about £100 over priced to me as well.

C.
.


----------



## brianamelia (Mar 17, 2008)

Value is a personal thing and to me its quality and worth everypenny 
Bri


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi

I have found you a video of the grill...looks OK to me.

best of luck ....let us know how you get on with it

Mike

[video width=425 height=344:2b6f647742]http://www.youtube.com/v/RJoRAxFWNmI&hl=en&fs=1&[/video:2b6f647742]


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

and you can use a small gas canister to supply it too.

[video width=425 height=344:5a703b950f]http://www.youtube.com/v/W15KuXba_5A&hl=en&fs=1&[/video:5a703b950f]


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi on Ebay it is a tad dearer but you get a carry bag with it
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/O-GRILL-3000-...66:2|39:1|72:1683|240:1307|301:1|293:1|294:50


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi have you found any better deal than the one I posted above on Ebay ? we are now tempted after looking into it.


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

clayton9 said:


> Hi
> 
> Im Looking To Buy The O Grill Gas BBQ...
> 
> ...


Just wondered if you had got it, and if so what is it like ?


----------



## thePassants (Feb 9, 2009)

*O grill*

I saw one at the Calor depot in Salford's BBQ 'showroom';
I didn't get a price but the number in the catalogue is 0800 626 626
there's also a website for Calor BBQs: bbq.co.uk
...although I couldn't find it there!

Need to get a new Calor bottle, so will ask...

I quite fancy one, having watched the video clips, and seen it; certainly seems high quality; I'm with brianamelia on that, don't mind paying when the quality is beyond question, and I've had some real tin-pot bbq's in the past.

Correction:
it's there under portable gas bbqs here


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: O grill*



thePassant said:


> I saw one at the Calor depot in Salford's BBQ 'showroom';
> I didn't get a price but the number in the catalogue is 0800 626 626
> there's also a website for Calor BBQs: bbq.co.uk
> ...although I couldn't find it there!
> ...


Thanks we now fancy one too, as it looks ideal for the MH etc and also other times when we might use it...........I think I fancy this one more than the cadac.


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

Just watched the You Tube clips and I quiet fancy one now. We have a Cadac but I only rate that for the likes of stir fry's etc.

might sell the Cadac and get one of these.


Richard...


----------



## brianamelia (Mar 17, 2008)

Hi just to let you know its featured in the August edition of motor caravan
Bri


----------



## C7KEN (May 27, 2005)

This looks to me a a very nice piece of kit. To those that like to have the best they can afford the price means nothing. I would buy one if I needed one. It looks like it takes up little space and is easy clean. Exactly what is needed in a MH. To those that go ahead and get one please let us all know how you find it. Let us know how easy it is to clean, is it as easy as shown on the video


----------



## brianamelia (Mar 17, 2008)

I have one and love it its simple to use, store, and clean .I would definatley buy it again if I had my time over
Bri


----------



## clayton9 (Aug 16, 2006)

Hi,,

Got It Today And Will Be Using It At The Weekend Will Report Back Sunday Or Monday... 

Hope Its As Good As It Looks...


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Just ordered mine...............can't wait for it to arrive as we have searched and searched over the past couple of years for something like this for the MH, but nothing ever grabbed our attention, I also like the fact that it can be used elsewhere as we also go on boating holidays and I think it will be usefull then too on the smaller gas cannister.


----------



## clayton9 (Aug 16, 2006)

*o grill*

Hi Guys...

Just used the o grill tonight and it cooks really quick... so easy to use and wipe clean.. the grill plate sticks a bit so i would recommend brushing a bit of oil on it before you cook on it (i should know better) anyway im over the moon with it....

p.s i did use chicken breast without the skin on it so i think other meats would be fine like steak burgers sausages etc....

let me know those that are going to buy one what you think...


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi Clayton thanks for the info, I think we will grease the grill area first like you said :wink: 

Ours hasn't arrived yet but I have just been speaking to the company that I purchased mine from Nortex Mill, 105 Chorley Old Road
Bolton, Lancs BL1 3AS 01204 840666 I thought it was the best deal I could find at £139 with a free carry bag (have seen the bag at £20 on other websites) and also free delivery, hopefully mine should be here today. The gentleman there was telling me how impressed they all are with the quality etc and said that they felt they were one of the best portable barbeques that they have seen and also a wide range of colours.

Thanks for your original post as otherwise I wouldn't have been aware of them :wink: somehow up until this one we hadn't seen anything that appealed to us personally that would be ideal for our MH.


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi just to let anyone know that might be interested in the O grill, ours took ages to come.............something to do with the supplier to the distirbutor but when it did we were thrilled with it, so much so that we started to use it at home instead of the home one, it doesn't flare up at all and cooks really well in adverse conditions rain wind etc due to the design of the lid etc. Cleans really easily too.

It is a little bit heavier than we thought it would be but fits fine under the side seats in the Bolero. Many thanks again Clayton you have guided us to a very useful item. 

Just been away for the night and it did a brill barbi for four last night and also a full english this morning.

By the way if anyone does have a cadac to sell please PM me with details as my Son and his Wife have just got a tourer and are kitting it out from scratch so looking for barbi, lightweight chairs, windbreaks etc.


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Just to add there is a bargain price on Ebay for anyone looking for the O grill just my luck LOL but 5 to be snapped up.
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/NEW-PORTABLE-...s_LE?hash=item518a367a8d&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## Tinyk (Mar 18, 2009)

spykal said:


> and you can use a small gas canister to supply it too.
> 
> [video width=425 height=344:92a8765075]http://www.youtube.com/v/W15KuXba_5A&hl=en&fs=1&[/video:92a8765075]


I dont suppose anyone has seen this adapter for sale anywhere to be able to use the Canisters with it? or does it come with the supplied kit.

Thanks

Kevin


----------



## sideways (Jun 2, 2008)

Just be careful i bought a gas appliance designed to work from a small propane bottle, its useless when plugged into the bbq point on the van as i have the later fixed 30mbar regulator and the appliance needs 37 mbar as you would get with a portable bottle and regulator


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

just to bump this topic up, still really really impressed with the O Grill Hubby says it is the best barbi we have ever owned, both in the MH and at home................we are just about to buy a second one to leave in the house. Got the MH one out a few weekends ago (do you remember that one hot weekend we had) and several folk on the caravan site commented when we had the O Grill on. We don't have a barbeque point but use it with a normal gas bottle.

I am so grateful to the OP otherwise I guess we would never have bought ours.


----------

